# Kara göz



## Guba

Hello there  
i've encountered few times with the words *'Kara göz(ler)'*in songs . I've always thought it's just a description but lately I've encountered these words again on a fight between Hürrem sultan and Şah Sultan on 'muhteşem yüzyıl' and I wonder if these words are just a description or it has another meaning since in that case the words 'black eyes' didn't fit...


----------



## FlyingBird

Guba said:


> Hello there
> i've encountered few times with the words *'Kara göz(ler)'*in songs . I've always thought it's just a description but lately I've encountered these words again on a fight between Hürrem sultan and Şah Sultan on 'muhteşem yüzyıl' and I wonder if these words are just a description or it has another meaning since in that case the words 'black eyes' didn't fit...


Hello Guba.

kara=dark
Karanlık=darkness
Kara göz=dark eye
Kara gözler=dark eyes

Also word 'kara' is negative word. 
Rüyada karanlık görmek=kötü bir rüya görmek.


But karagöz mean totally different thing

http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karagöz_ve_Hacivat


----------



## tekgozlusoytari

Hello Guba.

Actually that not means "karagöz"  or "dark eyes". This is a deep and a complicated subject. It is a description in Turkish and Persian literature. (Leyla ile Mecnun)  Even It is dates to the Sumerians. (İştar ile Temmuz.) Anyway just you know that; It is a description in Turkish literature and used to for valentine, your love. (Mostly men used it.)  To highlights the beauty of her eyes, her meaningful glances.​


----------



## Guba

Oh, i see. So in this  case the meaning is 'black eyes' but as a compliment or a bless, right? 
And how would I translate it when Şah sultan describe herself to Hürrem as she try to threaten her?
Ikiniz  çok teşekkür ediyorum


----------



## Reverence

Black pupils do not carry a negative connotation in Turkish culture. If anything, bright black eyes are complementary to a person's beauty and, as such, can be noted as a compliment. "Kara gözlüm" (or "çeşm-i siyahım" if you're feeling particularly nostalgic) is a classic pet name in Turkish.

"Black eye", as a traumatized and bruised eye, is translated in a totally different way in Turkish: the color is purple instead of black. "Morarmak" is a verb which means "to turn purple", so when you mean someone has a black eye, you should say, "Gözü morarmış".


----------



## Gemmenita

Hello,

Yes... "Kara göz" and "Ala göz" are both addressed to any beloved girl, as a way to have a compliment for her eyes, and specially_ in a romantic_ way.

I wrote both with capital letter to show its "noun/substantive" function.(they are not written in capital)

You can say: Aaah, benim Kara gözüm.

as you can say grammatically correct with another nouns: Aaah, benim çocuğum/dostum/arkadaşım...


----------



## Guba

herkeze çok teşekkürler  
so the word black 'kara' is a sign for beauty, right? every litreture use of the word black would refer to beauty? * kara dayım* too?


----------



## Reverence

Not always. Sometimes it's used to emphasize crude or even intimidating looks of a person; "kara sakallı", for example, isn't much of a compliment. We were talking about eyes in particular.


----------



## Guba

Sağolun


----------

